# My first monster model - Aurora Creature kit



## Vince Hoffmann (Aug 7, 2000)

I decided to try something totally new a couple of months ago when I agreed to participate in my model club's group challenge. The kit they selected was the Aurora Creature kit. Anyone who has built this kit knows that is is bad. Very bad! horrible seams, lousy fit, etc etc...
Boxart

So, at the meeting I started hacking it apart and repositioning the arms, legs and head to give him a crouch. My original intent was to have him eating the flowers from the pond, but at the last minute (10:30 at night before the club meeting) I sculpted a little catfish to fit in his hand. It looks a bit like he's kissing the fish, but perhaps he's just smelling it for freshness?
Front
Side
Back
Other Side


Catfish

I chopped the kit base apart and extended it with plaster, added 5 minute epoxy for the water, the kit supplied the rock, lizard, tree and snake and woodland scenics provided the ground cover.
Groundwork

Another look

All of the seams are patched and re-textured with a tool I made from aluminum tube, half of his belly and butt are sculpted from epoxy putty as well to fill in where the kit parts were relocated. The figure is painted with taxidermy paint. I deliberately gave him a fish pattern because the bland green-over-green I've seen this figure painted up elsewhere just didn't do anything for me. If he looks a bit like a rainbow trout, well... 
Closer look

Anyway, here's my first ever attempt at a monster kit. (sorry, I didn't take any in-progress photos)


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...WOW, your first monster kit? Pretty awesome! Great idea, nice detail...now you have to try the Monster kits!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's... amazing!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

wow. you have some good skills there. post more of your work. please!


----------



## Vince Hoffmann (Aug 7, 2000)

Thanks guys! This fish might make a showing at Wonderfest '08 since he doesn't have many dangly breakable parts for the cross-continent voyage  

I've got a few pictures one of the club members took when I was chopping this fellow up with the razor saw, I'll find them and post 'em for you.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

That's really neat work Vince. I'm looking forward to seeing your Creature at WF08.
What kind of kits do you normally build?

RK


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Fantastic work in everything - if I didn't know the kit I wouldn't think you altered the pose.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Vince,

Looks great! Gonna have to get back into the hobby. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

You did an amazing job! The pose looks so natural, the figure is seamless, and you did a great job on the paint scheme! Well done!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

This is really good work! Thanks for sharing! Very impressive in every way!


----------



## Vince Hoffmann (Aug 7, 2000)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I always have fun building a bugger of a kit because I love the challenge!  My wife says I can't build a kit without doing something "different" with it !



Roy Kirchoff said:


> That's really neat work Vince. I'm looking forward to seeing your Creature at WF08.
> What kind of kits do you normally build?


I build mostly sci-fi vehicles and some figures, and a few scratchbuilds in between. Currently, I've got a Dragon Models "Sovremenny" in the works and its frustrating me to no end! Bad fit, inaccurate details, you name it this kit has got it. I ended up shelving it for the time being and am currently constructing an Eggs-Wing for a retailer as a store display. 
The Creature was a fun build and I got to experiment with some Aves sculpting techniques that I've not had a chance to try before.
Here is a link to all of the pictures, including a few taken by our club prez during the hacking-up period, but after most of the limbs were glued together... http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k68/Skardykat_2006/Creature/

Vince


----------

